# Probleme mit G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-30 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL10D-16GBXL)



## FlexM3 (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo G.Skill Support.

Ich habe in dem ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 Board (neuestes BIOS V1.60) folgenden RAM verbaut: G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-30 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL10D-16GBXL).

2 x 8 GB Module, Bestückt in A1 und B1. Es ist nichts übertaktet. Ich bekomme ständig im Betrieb von Win7 immer unterschiedliche Bluescreens. Win 7 wurde auch schon neu aufgesetzt, hat nichts gebracht. Ich vermute, dass der RAM falsch eingestellt ist. Das XMP Profil wurde nicht richtig erkannt, hier scheiterte die Win 7 Installation schon im Installationsstartbildschirm. 

Ich habe manuell die Werte tCL tRCD tRP auf 10, tRAS auf 30 und CR auf 2 gestellt. Mit diesen Einstellungen tauchen die Bluescreens jetzt während des Windows Betriebs auf, die Installations verlief problemlos. Eine Überprüfung mit Memtest86+ 4.20 ergab nach 4 1/2 Stunden 73 Fehler. Ich vermute, dass die Einstellungen immer noch nicht richtig sind, zumal ich für die anderen Werte (tWR, tRFC, tRRD, tWTR usw.) keine Anhaltspunke habe, welche Werte ich hier einsetzen muss. Bei diesen Werten steht jetzt überall "Auto". Ich denke aber mal, dass hier auch falsche Auto-Werte gesetzt werden. Genau der von mir verbaute RAM steht auf der G.Skill-Homepage als Qualified für das Z77 Extreme 4 Board. Also sollte dieser schon gehen.

Alle Updates, Rollups, Servicepacks und die neuesten Treiber sind natürlich installiert.

Ich bitte darum, alle erforderlichen Werte für die Einstellungen dieses RAMs mitzuteilen, so dass dieser fehlerfrei läuft. Danke schon mal für die Bemühungen

CPU: Intel i-Core 7-2700k 3.50 GHz
HDD: 256 GB Samsung 830 SSD (System) + 1 TB Seagate Barracuda (Daten)
Grafik: Sapphire HD7870 O. C.


----------



## FlexM3 (7. Juli 2012)

1 Woche eine Supportanfrage und keinerlei Reaktion von G.Skill! Das ist echt schade!!

Falls sich doch nochmal ein Mitarbeiter hier meldet - und das hoffe ich - dann bitte eine kurze Mitteilung über den weiteren Ablauf:

Ich habe jetzt nach mehreren Tests festgestellt, dass beide Module wohl defekt sein müssen. Mir kommt es vor als seinen sie nach und nach fehlerhafter geworden. Gestern startete der Rechner mit beiden Modulen gar nicht mehr. Mit einem Modul brachte Memtest sofort nach 2 Sekunden zig Fehler, bei dem anderen Modul hängt sich der Rechner sogar im BIOS auf - krass!

Hatte dann kurzzeitig mit anderen (2 x 2 GB Kingston 1333) getestet und da lief er wieder. Also schließe ich jetzt einen anderen Defekt (Speichercontroller CPU oder RAM-Slots auf dem MB) aus.

G.Skill: Wie soll ich jetzt die Rückabwicklung mit den Modulen machen? Über den Händler wo ich gekauft habe (Alternate)? Ich war von diesen Modulen nicht sehr begeistert. Ich weiß nicht, ob die gleichen neuen dann zuverlässig laufen.

Welche Module sind für mein System zu empfehlen? Es sollen wieder 2 x 8 GB sein, später mit Aufrüstung auf 4 x 8 GB. Optisch sollen sie auch was her machen, da sie in einem Modding-PC verbaut werden.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Juli 2012)

Alternate Kontaktieren und zurückschicken.



> Welche Module sind für mein System zu empfehlen?


Die, die Asrock auf deren Homepage für dein Mainboard empfiehlt.


----------



## FlexM3 (7. Juli 2012)

Ja, da habe ich auch schon geschaut. Leider gibt es nur sehr wenige 8 GB Module die dort gelistet sind!


----------



## Phil [G.Skill] (8. Juli 2012)

Guten Abend FlexM3,

entschuldige bitte erstmal die späte Reaktion von unserer Seite.
Einerseits hat eine kleine Umstrukturierung stattgefunden, und deine Frage habe ich bereits am Mittwoch in den techn. Support nach Taiwan weitergeleitet aber bisher keine Antwort erhalten.

So wie es jetzt aussieht, brauchen wir die Timings aber auch gar nicht mehr, sondern ein RMA.
Am Besten und schnellsten kommst du, wenn du dich direkt an Alternate wendest. Die Reklamationsabteilung dort ist auch recht flink.

Ich würde für dein Setup folgende Speicher empfehlen:
*G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-30 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C10D-16GAO)*


Grüße,

Phil


----------



## FlexM3 (8. Juli 2012)

Hallo Phil,

prima, ich bin schon froh, dass ich überhaupt noch eine Antwort bekomme. Ich dachte, der Support lässt mich im Stich.

Ok, ich habe mich bereits an Alternate gewand. Bislang noch keine Antwort erhalten, aber es ist ja noch Wochenende.
Vielen Dank auch für die Empfehlung!

Ich werde berichten, wie das mit der Rückabwicklung verläuft.

Gruss
Flex


----------



## FlexM3 (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo Phil,

ich habe jetzt eine RMA-Nummer von Alternate erhalten und die Module heute zurückgeschickt. Jetzt wäre es mir am Liebsten, wenn ich von Alternate das Geld zurück erhalten würde um mir komplett neue Module zu kaufen (ich möchte zum einen nicht mehr die gleichen und zum anderen dann gleich 4 x 8GB). Kannst du das bitte veranlassen?


----------



## Phil [G.Skill] (10. Juli 2012)

Guten Abend Flex,

freut mich, dass du bereits eine RMA Nummer erhalten hast.
Allerdings habe ich leider keine Möglichkeit Einfluss auf die RMA Abwicklung zunehmen.

Versuch dein Anliegen mal bitte Alternate zuschildern, eventuell werden sie aus Kulanz deinem Vorhaben zustimmen und den Wert deiner Speicher mit der neuen Bestellung verrechnen.

Grüße,

PHIL


----------



## FlexM3 (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo Phil,

mein Anliegen habe ich Alternate in der RMA-Abwicklung auf dem Rücksendeschein mitgeteilt. Ich denke aber, die leiten die defekten Module an euch weiter und damit ist das für die erledigt.

Wenn du keinen Einfluss darauf hast, wer denn dann? Du bist doch von G.Skill!? Ruf halt einfach mal die Kollegen bei der RMA an. Wäre klasse!


----------



## Phil [G.Skill] (11. Juli 2012)

Guten Abend Flex,

ich habe wiegesagt leider auch keinen Einfluss auf die RMA Abwicklung bei Alternate.
Auch wir werden die defekten Speichermodule nur austauschen.

Ob Alternate aus Kulanz beispielsweise eine Gutschrift erstellt, oder dir den Arbeitsspeicher ersetzt obliegt allein Alternate selbst.

Grüße,

Phil


----------



## FlexM3 (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo Phil,

ja, ich dachte eher an den Einfluss bei der RMA-Abteilung bei euch. Es muss doch möglich sein, dass man den Artikel nicht austauscht, sondern eine Gutschrift hinterlässt. Bzw. würde ich dann lieber die von dir empfohlenen Module nehmen, als nochmal die gleichen, von denen war ich sehr enttäuscht, da sie Anfangs ja noch einigermaßen liefen.


----------



## Phil [G.Skill] (12. Juli 2012)

Guten Abend Flex,

unsere Speicher werden grundsätzlich ersetzt und da ist leider auch keine Ausnahme möglich.
Alleine schon aus organisatorischen Gründen nicht.

Grüße,

Phil


----------



## FlexM3 (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo Phil!

Jetzt sind diese Woche die neuen Module gekommen. Die sind genau so ein Klump! Zwar werden jetzt wieder beide Module erkannt, aber ebenfalls wieder fehlerhaft. Memtest und Prime bringen RAM-Fehler. Jetzt bin ich echt sauer und habe den Mist wieder zurück geschickt. Wie kann G.Skill diesen RAM in Verbindung mit meinem Board empfehlen, wenn er überhaupt nicht läuft? Mit dem XMP-Setting läuft es ja schon mal überhaupt nicht. Und die Autoeinstellungen gehen auf 1333. Aber das nützt eh alles nichts, wenn die Module fehlerhaft sind.

Jetzt will ich keinen Austausch mehr haben, weil DIESE Module eh nicht funktioineren! Also so schlechte Module sind mir noch nie untergekommen!!


----------



## Phil [G.Skill] (23. Juli 2012)

Guten Abend Flex,

stimme dir zu, sowas ist in der Tat ärgerlich, und mir tut es auch leid.
Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass alle geposteten Konfigurationen überprüft worden sind und auch definitv mit den genannten Speichern funktionieren.

Was durchaus vorkommen kann, ist dass mit einem BiosUpdate die ausgelesenen "Auto" Timings der Speicher geändert werden und im schlechtesten Fall zu straff für die Riegel ausgelegt sind, was widerum zu Fehlern führen kann.

Beste Grüße,

Phil


----------



## FlexM3 (23. Juli 2012)

Nunja, also die Timings hatte ich ja auch manuel angepasst, von daher müsste es dann mit diesen funktionieren. Tat es aber nicht. 

Bin mal gespannt wie das jetzt ausgeht. Habe Alternate nochmal ausdrücklich geschrieben dass ich diese Module nicht mehr haben will, aber das hat die beim letzten Mal auch nicht interessiert.



> Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass alle geposteten Konfigurationen überprüft worden sind und auch definitv mit den genannten Speichern funktionieren.


Wie? Hast du das jetzt nochmal testen lassen? Genau mit meinem Board? Oder sind das die Tests die vor langer Zeit mal durchgeführt worden sind? Wie wurde denn getestet? Mit welcher Software? War eine Ivy oder Sandy CPU verbaut?


----------



## Phil [G.Skill] (25. Juli 2012)

Guten Abend Flex,

ich habe direkt am Anfang deiner Problemschilderung in Taiwan nachgefragt, ob das Asrock Extreme 4 mit den F3-12800CL10D-16GBXL kompatibel ist.
Es wurde mir bestätigt, dass diese Kombination funktioniert.

Getestet wird das ganze (läuft ein paar Nächte) mit Programmen wie Memtest, Prime, LinX.

Deswegen kann ich mir das in deinem Fall wirklich nicht erklären.

Beste Grüße

Phil


*
*


----------



## FlexM3 (25. Juli 2012)

Hhmmm... also ich kann mir das ganze auch nicht erklären!

Jetzt hoff ich mal, dass Alternate eine Rückzahlung macht, nochmal so ein RAM wäre eine Katastrophe!


----------

